# ~~ My baby redfoot's scales turn white



## phtanus (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have two baby cherryhead redfoot torts, about 6-8 months old (55 grams), maybe a male and a female (not sure about sex). Recently I found the female one has some white scales on her hands and legs. While the male one doesn't have these. They live in the same box with the same temperature, humidity, diet, ..., everything. I am sure the female tort did not have these white scales (hands and legs) a month ago. 

I fed them various of food, including tort food from T-rex, Mazuri, and ZooMed, and ryegrass, cabbage, strawberry, and some other vegitables. The temperature is above 80F and the humidity is over 70%. I use the cypress mixed with ZooMed forest soil substrate. I gave them UVB light as well as warm water bath soaking everyday. 

The good thing is that both torts look very active and healthy, with an excellent appetite. The ONLY thing that concerns me is just the white scales for the female now (but the male is fine. Wierd.). I don't know if I am too sensitive.

I attached five pictures of her. Can you guys tell me if she is sick, or anything is wrong with her ? Any of your feedbacks will be appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## Akronic (Apr 1, 2012)

they do lose them/shed as they grow, i have not owned RF so im not sure if that is normal. but my RT had some flaking goin on his head but it just peeled off and went away. are they getting the proper UVB light they need?


----------



## wellington (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't help you, but wanted to give you a bump so more people will see it and get you some help. Good luck


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 1, 2012)

The plastron just looks like a mild shell rot (https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/basic-medical-care/shell-rot )

The top of the head just looks a bit dry or maybe some retained scales- a soak and maybe a bit of the plainest lotion or olive oil you have to moisturize it a bit.

The legs... I don't know. Odd.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2012)

How very interesting. Never seen that (the legs) before. As to the plastron...shell rot.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 17, 2012)

phtanus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have two baby cherryhead redfoot torts, about 6-8 months old (55 grams), maybe a male and a female (not sure about sex). Recently I found the female one has some white scales on her hands and legs. While the male one doesn't have these. They live in the same box with the same temperature, humidity, diet, ..., everything. I am sure the female tort did not have these white scales (hands and legs) a month ago.
> 
> ...



If a bacterial infection is ruled out , ....
Scales are made of keratin, the same substance that makes up our fingernails and hair and In general, reptiles have two sets of cells that produce color, the melanocytes and the chromatophores:
Melanocytes are present throughout the basal layers of the epidermis. During the skin-renewal phase of epidermal growth, the melanocytes send pseudopodia into the melanin-bearing keratocytes to transfer the melanin to the new cells. In Cheloniansâ€™,crocodilians, iguanids and snakes, these melanin-bearing keratocytes are in the ÃŸ-layer; in other reptiles, they occur in both the a- and ÃŸ-layer.
The chromatophores are layered upon one another in the outer portion of the dermis. A layer of xanthophores (yellow pigment cells) erythrophores (reddish-purple pigment cells) and other fat-soluble pigment cells lay just under the basal membrane of the epidermal layer. Under the xanthophores are several layers of iridiophores which produce iridescent colors in the range from blue to gold, as well as white (guanophores and leucophores).
The presence or absence, and density and distribution when present, of the melanocytes and chromatophores within each layer will determine the color of the reptile . In some static-colored species, the stacks of chromatophores are absent. Which could lead to more visual white looking scales.

JD~


----------



## phtanus (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you N2TORTS and other friends.

I tried to wash and brush the tort, and I am not sure if the white (or light yellow) scale was caused by something not clean.

Anyway, I posted two pictures, before and after brushing. The background of the pictures are a little different, and they may be hard to compare to each other. I really hope my tort is not ill...


----------



## ascott (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree that the shell is showing signs of shell rot...you should address that issue soon so that it does not progress.....


----------



## phtanus (May 4, 2012)

Your guys are correct. The baby tortoises have rotten shell as well as fungi infection on their skins (which causes white scales). Following some of you's suggestions, we treated the torts as follows, 

1.Disinfect the shell with a general antisepticï¼šBetadine (povidone-iodine) 

2.wash with Nolvasan (chlorhexidine) 

3.put a 1% Clotrimazole anti-fungus cream on the infected areas with a Q-Tip

Now I think they look quite pretty good, with respect to shell and scales. Thank you guys.


----------

